# Observations February 27th 2013



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

Rain

Andover Mass


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

Rain in NYC.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 27, 2013)

Mount Snow as of 2:30PM reports 7" at the bottom , and "at least 9" at the summit. It was still snowing then.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2013)

Snow reports are difficult to read.  Many reporting low single digits at noon, only a few more inches before close and equal amounts overnight.  Might have to get up early and read snow totals then decide where to buy a powder day ticket.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

I hope the snow on the higher elevations is preserved.  Light rain and sleet in the valley all the way up to Okemo now.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Snow reports are difficult to read.  Many reporting low single digits at noon, only a few more inches before close and equal amounts overnight.  Might have to get up early and read snow totals then decide where to buy a powder day ticket.



the problem I have with that strategy is that most reports don't hit the net until 7am, and I'm on the road by then.   In the olden days, I would call the snow phone by 6am.  Maybe that will have to be the plan.

they are also talking a bit more snow tonight and into the morning.  Decisions, deciisions.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2013)

One of my good and reliable friends at Mount Snow has been texting me today with updates from the hill- his latest update to me about 30 min ago was "almost a foot of medium density powder at the summit with 8-9" at the bottom of the Northface and still coming down at a good clip!" 

He's giving me crap since i'm skiing in "only" 6-8" new at Vail right now ;-)


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 27, 2013)

2" in Ashland. It is still early though, this is a long term event.

Rain in metro areas works for me. Harder for people to get motivated when it is raining...


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2013)

billski said:


> the problem I have with that strategy is that most reports don't hit the net until 7am, and I'm on the road by then.   In the olden days, I would call the snow phone by 6am.  Maybe that will have to be the plan.
> 
> they are also talking a bit more snow tonight and into the morning.  Decisions, deciisions.



Well, my plan was north to avoid the rain line so I made a reservation for White River Junction tonight.  When Sugarbush reported 1" at noon while NH resorts were reporting 5" I canceled that reservation.  Canceling my reservation will probably guarantee that SB and MRG will get dumped on tonight.

Hopefully _day tripping_ in NH tomorrow will still work out okay.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

Rain is reported at 577' @ airport

Magic posted that they have 8" at the base and it's all snow.
Magic base is at 1150'  So I can believe it's all snow.

It's 39-40F in the valley.  That makes me a little nervous.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

Mount Holly VT is getting dumped on in the valley
http://170.222.32.148/21/

Pretty rainy in Guilford VT

[url]http://170.222.32.148/12/

[/URL]


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> 2" in Ashland. It is still early though, this is a long term event.
> 
> Rain in metro areas works for me. Harder for people to get motivated when it is raining...



Yup, plus it makes the start of the drive easier at least.


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Well, my plan was north to avoid the rain line so I made a reservation for White River Junction tonight.  When Sugarbush reported 1" at noon while NH resorts were reporting 5" I canceled that reservation.  Canceling my reservation will probably guarantee that SB and MRG will get dumped on tonight.
> 
> Hopefully _day tripping_ in NH tomorrow will still work out okay.



Where are you going tomorrow?


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

I might just defer to Friday and let you guys fish out the goods.  I usually have a pretty good time on sloppy seconds.  Can't decide.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2013)

Lake placid has been seeing snow all day. The wind is nasty. hard to tell snow total. Whiteface said they got 6" up to 2 o'clock today.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2013)

Nick said:


> Where are you going tomorrow?



I'm flexible.  We could crash the Cannon thread?


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 27, 2013)

Gore says 12" and still snowing. Magic is reporting 8-10". I have vouchers for both places. I have a long night of thinking tonight..


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

Valley temps in the low 30's all up and down VT, NH and ME are giving me the creeps.  I suspect it means sloppy crunch stuff on bottom and heaven on top.  think I'll try some red wax.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

*Berkshire  East will be closed wednesday, due to generally crappy weather. We've  received some snow, some ice and a heavy wintery mix of rain and ice  will soon be upon us. We prefer to preserve our excellent conditions by  keeping folks off the hill today, letting the snow dry out in the wind,  and opening back up tomorrow with a (hopefully) net gain of new snow...*

Berkshire East We  didn't close for snow, we closed because of the rain mixing with the  snow. When this gets pounded on to the hill by skiers and riders it  freezes hard. We make decisions all the time to preserve our great  skiing. This is one of them and we are not bashful about it... And yes  the snow will be there, untracked an drier than it is now, in the am


----------



## LiquidFeet (Feb 27, 2013)

Snow today at Cannon and Bretton Woods.  All day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

Elk probably got rain. Plattty got a few wet inches.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey Winn, Any clue how we did with snow moisture (or whatever you call it?)   I see it's pretty heavy in so. VT.  Looks like red wax is the tool of the day.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 28, 2013)

Cannon got nothing!!!!!


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Elk probably got rain. Plattty got a few wet inches.


http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/pennsylvania, Elk got zippo
Plat is reporting zero
http://www.onthesnow.com/new-york/skireport.html


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Cannon got nothing!!!!!


Yeah, blows my mind.  I wonder if they got any rain.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm getting signals that it is raining at Waterville Valley!


----------



## LiquidFeet (Feb 28, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Cannon got nothing!!!!!



Are you sure?  It was snowing there as I drove by at 3:45 yesterday, and 93 had snow on it.


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 28, 2013)

Whiteout all of yesterday at Okemo. I was heading to killington, but the drive took to long. Figured I'd get more fresh at Okemo anyways. Also it was my first time


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

billski said:


> http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/pennsylvania, Elk got zippo
> Plat is reporting zero
> http://www.onthesnow.com/new-york/skireport.html



See that website not accurate, Platty got 6 inches as of this morning, 6 inches can make lots of good things great.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

It's not the site Scotty.  Most sites use the same feed.   If Platty didn't update their feed....don't shoot the messenger!


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

Final  snowfall from NWS BTV


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## St. Bear (Feb 28, 2013)

billski said:


> View attachment 7940



That can't be at elevation.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> That can't be at elevation.



Never is.  Always will be valley/flatland.  That's why we need meteos like Winn Chill.   From what I can gather, most everything above 1,000 feet was snow.  Generalized of course.


----------



## Edd (Feb 28, 2013)

16" at Wildcat in a 24 hour period as of 1pm today.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

Edd said:


> 16" at Wildcat in a 24 hour period as of 1pm today.


I'd like to know the moisture content in that snow.


----------

